

Rise of the Software Craftsmen in Singapore - tdkr
http://sgentrepreneurs.com/2013/03/13/rise-of-the-software-craftsmen/

======
yen223
Great article.

Malaysian here. A lot of what's mentioned in this article also applies to
Malaysia. Being an engineer doesn't carry the same prestige as being a manager
- there's a perception that if you are still coding at the age of 35, you must
have failed at life. That bit about computer science graduates being stuck in
"enterprise IT oblivion" - that also rings true over here. The end result is
that:

A) It's really hard to find real engineering talent. As in people who
understand the harder computer science topics. Don't talk about deeper
machine-learning stuff - even finding people who can code up a webapp from
scratch is a challenge. Most of the smart ones are now either working
overseas, or are now in non-technical positions.

B) Our IT projects are woefully sloppy. Just visit any *.gov.my website for
proof.

~~~
coderkungfu
A number of my friends mentioned in the article are Malaysians. And they are
good software craftsmen.

------
bleongcw
If you want to understand why finding engineering talent is so difficult in
Singapore and this extends to Southeast Asia, and get a sense on the people
who are involved here. This is the article to read.

------
writebuffered
Singapore is a really difficult play in my experience. The work culture is
cut-throat at best is what I found and backstabbing at worst. Limited
resources with a lot of people competing is what I suppose leads to this.
Neither I nor anyone else I knew had a good experience on work there.
Hopefully start-ups do change that culture. But if the same continues it is
difficult for the survival of start-ups there.

------
coderkungfu
Thanks for the mention.

